# 
Tak jak w tytule.
  W hipermarketach są takie za ok.300,-pln i za ponad 1.000,-?
  Z braku kasy myślałem o tańszej ale czy warto?Chodzi mi o elektryczną.
  Spec przy stoisku stwierdził że prowadnica łańcucha i tak jest dobrej firmy a silnik 1,7kW da sobie radę.
   I co Wy na to?
                            Tomcio

----------


## richie

Jeśli nie zamierzasz zatrudnić się jako drwal i zyć z piłowania to piła  za np. 280 pln (z castoramy) do parc przydomowych będzie Ci służyć bardzo długo i dobrze
pozdro richie

----------


## ppp.j

Trzy lata temu połaszczyłem sie na taką super okazję piła nawet renomowanej firmy a silnik 1,8. Po roku wyrobiła się przekładnia silnik- koło zebate łańcucha. Okazało sie ze ten model nie jest produkowany od dawna i ta część jest nie do dostania. Bzdet za 15 pln spowodował że z piły posostała mi tylko niezła prowadnica którą użuwam wumiennie do nowej piły

----------


## Czarek C.

Używam elektrycznej (po co mi przy domu spalinówka) o mocy 1,8kW, od trzech sezonów czyli pociąłem ponad 30m przestrzennych drewna. Chodzi ok.  Dałem 350 zł. Uważam że dobrze zrobiłem nie kupując droższej. Wydaje mi się że najlepiej kupować jakąś "markę' choćby średnią niż serie do supermarketu nieznanej produkcji. Moja nazywa się Stiga - przyzwoity sprzęt.

----------


## Jasiu

Tak jak pisali koledzy powyżej - do okazyjnego cięcia drewna do komika kazda piła jest dobra. A psuje sie wszystko - nie wiem jak z piłami łańcuchowymi ale np.: pierwszoroczna awaryjnośc sprzętu komputerowego wynosi 3% - to znaczy, że 3 na 100 PC'tów nawet najlepszych producentów MUSI się zepsuć. Jak masz pecha to nic ci nie pomoze  :wink:

----------

Dzieki za wypowiedzi.

----------


## crimson

Tak jak Marek C zakupiłem Stigę 1,8 KW. Od wiosny 2003 przycięła wszystko na budowie (a jest tego trochę) i drewno do kominka. Nie ma się do czego przyczepić.
pzdr C

----------


## jacek placek

w 2000 roku kupilem makitę w promocji we francuskim markecie dom i ogrod. w czasie gwarancji 3 razy byla w naprawie, az wymowiono mi gwarancje - uzasadnienie bylo blahe, personel serwisu ze slaska nie obyty z problemami i wlasciwa komunikacja z klientami. ja w tym czasie wycinalem drzewa - sosny i brzozy pod dom. (bylo tego sporo bo czesciwo zalesiona dzialka ma przeszlo 9 tys. m.). nie polecam nikomu pily o mocy 1,8 kw . to dobre do ciecia galezi , ale nie drzew , lepiej doplacic pare setek i kupic renomowa firme np. stilla. By zakonczyc prace pod dom wynajalem ekipe , w 2 dni 3 drwali husqvarnami wycieli okolo 20 m3 brzozki.  mam spokoj, ale niesmak do makity pozostal.

----------

Swego czasu kupiłem urządzdenie AEG(złota wersja-taka jubileuszowa) i fakt wytrzymało mi trochę,potem kupiłem takie samo ale w makro za 60,-zł i potrło ok.2 lat.Różnica ceny porażająca ,tak drugi raz kupiłbym kilka tańszych na zasadzie :jak się s...li to wywalę i mam drugie a potem jeszcze trzecie i czwarte.

----------

No i kupiłem!
  Zowie sie to Oregon i kosztowało w castoramie 287,-
Na razie tnie jak szalone.Zobacze za parę dni bo mam dużo do pocięcia.(ok.15-20m p)
            Tomcio

----------


## jacek_cn

Drodzy Forumowicze,
Zamierzam nabyć piłę łańcuchową elektryczną (przemyślany temat) do kwoty 400 zł. Wiedząc, że jest coś takiego jak porównywarka cen i allegro, oczekuję opinii i rad użytkowników, którzy nabyli tego typu narzędzie.

----------

np. vander 
http://www.allegro.pl/item415701902_...der_2400w.html

----------


## jacek_cn

No tak, ale już raz się naciąłem na piłe no name. A firma BOSCH?

----------

Bosch jest przereklamowany  - to juz lepiej Makita ...

----------


## Mice

W tym roku kupiłem Makitę 3520a, kosztuje ciut powyżej 400.
Póki co działa, czereśnię o przekroju pnia 25cm pocięła bez problemu. Mocno dozuje smarowanie łańcucha ale moża tak ma być ?

----------


## edde

ja swego stihla ms170 kupiłem za jakies 350 zl, używany, stan prawie jak nowy, z 2007r., przeżył już prawie stan surowy na budowie i jeszcze trochę w lasku i na działce, jak narazie jestem zadowolony więc polecam

----------


## listek

Kup sobie McCullocha , jest sprzedawany w sklepach Husqarny. Zbudowana z podzespołów Elekroluxa i Husqwarny

----------


## jacek_cn

Po głębokiej analizie wielokryterialnej chyba zdecyduję się na STIGĘ SE 180. Czy ktoś miał przyjemność obcowania z takim sprzętem?

----------


## Hagis

Ja kupiłem ostatnio Makitę 4020a (juz ktos podawał Makitę 3520a) różnica w długości jedna ma 35 a druga 40 cm. 1800 W. Właśnie pociołem 5 m3 dębu i brzozy. śmiga aż miło. Brat kupił BOSCHA (przereklamowany) i sam twierdzi że teraz zmienia na Makitę. Co do oleju to fakt jak kolega napisał dozuje go sporo ale bez paniki. Ekipa która robiła mi dach miała 2 Husqwarny ale z tego co gadali to kosztowały koło 1000 wiec deko drogo.

----------


## pawel18

zastanawiam sie miedzy:
- MAKITA UC3520A
a
- BOSCH 1800W AKE 35S

która by była lepsza, miała bardziej wytrzymałe elementy. I posłuży na dłużej
Czy maja one jakieś plastikowe elementy trybki, koła zębate w środku ?? Czy wszystko jest już stalowe, jak należy wysokiej jakości??
Czy jest wielka różnica pomiędzy nimi jeśli chodzi o jakość ??? Co myślicie o Boschu ?
Jakieś doświadczenia z tymi modelami


z góry ślicznie dziękuje  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Kup sobie McCullocha , jest sprzedawany w sklepach Husqarny. Zbudowana z podzespołów Elekroluxa i Husqwarny


Popieram. Sam mam McCullocha, kupiony w Castoramie, w 400zł się mieści (o ile autor wątku jeszcze jest zainteresowany  :wink:  ) i bardzo go sobie chwalę. 

Porównanie mam z ojcowym spalinowym Stihlem, model - nie pamiętam, "ten najmniejszy" i w zasadzie nie widzę między nimi szczególnej różnicy w jakości, obie tną jak burza nawet powiedziałbym, że elektryczna ma wbrew pozorom mniejsze skłonności do kleszczenia) natomiast wygoda użytkowania bez porównania na korzyść elektrycznej. Lżejsza, od ręki gotowa do pracy, nie wymagająca jakichś specjalnych zabiegów pielęgnacyjnych...

J.

----------


## pawel18

Do McCullocha nie ma nigdzie czesci !
Jedynie w serwisie a to sie wiaze juz z dwukrotnie wiekszym kosztem naprawy niz samemu. Za byle co buli sie jak nie wiem.

Kazdy sprzet dobrze tnie ale na poczatku. Mialem no name i pocialem ok 8 szweli kolejowych ( nasaczone olejem, b twarde) i jeszcze kilka grubszych pni.
Ale co z tego jak padla, bo miala plastkiowe elementy w srodku-trybka czy jak im tam  :smile: 

Najlepiej rozkrecic i zajrzec co w srodku piszczy, ale wiadomo zawsze gwarancja trzyma, dopiero jak sie spieps*** to wtedy rozkreca i jest sie madrym po szkodzie ze to badziew byl

----------


## listek

Ja McCullocha "zajechałem".
Obecnie mama spalinówkę.
Jęsli ktoś chce kupic elektryczną to niech szuka ze sprzęgłem takim jak w spalinówkach (a nie ze sprzęgłem w postaci koła zębatego)

----------


## pawel18

latwo powiedziec "ze sprzęgłem takim jak w spalinówkach " trzeba bylo by przed zakupem rozkrecic  :smile: )

Wyjsciem jest przed zakupem poszukac czesci do tego modelu lub popytac w serwisie ktory prowadzi takze sprzedaz

----------


## andre59

> latwo powiedziec "ze sprzęgłem takim jak w spalinówkach " trzeba bylo by przed zakupem rozkrecic )


Wystarczy odkręcić pokrywkę i zdjąć prowadnicę z łańcuchem.
Pilarka PARTNER ES2200 ma właśnie takie sprzęgło. Moc 2,2kW, prowadnica 40 cm. Sprzedaż przez sieć Husqvarny. Polecam.

----------


## Jarek.P

A możesz powiedzieć coś więcej? Zdejmując prowadnicę w tym moim McCullochu mam metalowe (!) koło napędzające łańcuch, a pod nim cierny hamulec stopujący piłę przy zadziałaniu blokady. Gdzie tu jest sprzęgło, o którym piszesz?

J.

----------


## Wojtek_796

Witam!

Zdaje mi się, że w spalinówce jest zupełnie inne sprzęgło, czyli cierne odśrodkowe. Po prostu jak zwiększamy obroty silnika to się włącza. W elektrycznych pilarkach jest ono niepotrzebne. Powinno być wielopłytkowe złożone ze sprężyn talerzowych zabezpieczające przekładnię zwalniającą i łożyska.

W mojej makicie widać je po zdjęciu pokrywy - po prostu najpierw jest sprzęgło potem koło łańcuchowe.

Przy doborze pilarki elektrycznej trzeba zwrócić uwagę na moc. Te poniżej 2kW to raczej tylko do majsterkowania.
Ta moja "zrobiła" już bezawaryjnie ok. 50mp drewna (4 sezony), nie pamiętam symbolu niestety.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pawel18

hmmm sprawdzilem na necie faktycznie  Partner Elektryczne maja (SPRZĘGŁO ODŚRODKOWE) Z METALOWYM BĘBNEM SPRZĘGŁA

----------


## pawel18

zla wiadomosc Partner, mcculloch  ma tryby z tworzywa- plastkiu  ( duża zębatka która przenosi naped z wirnika na sprzęgło )

Czyli jednym slowem BADZIEW. Koszt nowego  ok 90-100zl

Ja mialem pile no name 1700W, ciela jak nie wiem wióry lecialy  :smile:   Tez sobie ja chwalilem.Troche nia nawet poscinalem, radzila sobie swietnie nawet z pniakami po 35 cm.  Ale co z tego jak padla. Koszt zebatki ok 70zl , nowa pila taka sama 160zl.
Przelicznik prosty szkoda kasy na naprawe, potnie troche i zas to samo bedzie.

Wiadomo ktos kto kupil Partnera za 400zl i mu sie sypnie to kolo zebate to raczej da 90zl na nowe, bo pila kosztowala sporo wiecej, ale co z tego jak jest to dalej badziew plastikowy. W tym modelu sprzeglo troche odciaza to kolo, ale to kwestia czasu...

Wniosek prosty Partnera nie kupie, zostaje dalej:
- MAKITA UC3520A
lub
- BOSCH 1800W AKE 35S  

Tylko co wybrac...
Ciekawe co maja w srodku ???

----------


## Kazuś

W cenie do 400 zł polecam dwie piły marki (wiem że to NoName) FLORA / 2kW / 40cm / 180 zł [szt].
Jestem pewien, że do emerytury ich nie zajeździsz.

----------


## pawel18

pilarki CHIŃSKIE:
- PN 3800
- FLO 
- FLORA 
- Matrix
- NAC 
- Eurotec
- Victus
- Harder 
- Magnum
- KRAFTWELLE  
- VD profi
- CHAIN SAW

i wiele innych no name :smile: 

Flora- plastikowy beben sprzegla, koszt ok50-60zl.
Niby daja gwarancje door to door, alle zapewne nie obejmuje ona tego typu uszkodzenia- zuzycia.

----------


## Stalabaza

Osobiście mogę polecić Makitę UC4030A.
Kosztowała coś koło 650,00zł.
Ale robotą to czysta przyjemność.
Chyba jeden z lepszych modeli Makity.
W porównaniu z marketowym wykonana super, wszystkie części dopasowane, obudowa z dobrej jakości tworzywa.
Lekka.

Ma silnik umieszczony wzdłuż łańcucha. Uważam, że to jest lepsze rozwiązanie niż silnik prostopadle do łańcucha.

Boscha nie polecam, bo sąsiad ma i ciągle narzeka...
Co prawda jest to Bosch zielony... Może niebieskie są lepsze...
Dobre też są chyba Husqvarny...
Pożyczałem też kiedyś jakiegoś McCullocha. Cięło to też, ale jakoś nie przypadła mi do gustu...

No i jak ktoś zauważył daje dużo oleju na łańcuch. Ale pewnie przez to prowadnica mniej się zużywa...
Mam jakąś marketową spalinową, ale tam bardzo mało idzie oleju, ale przez to coś często muszę ostrzyć łańcuch i już chyba ze 3 prowadnice wymieniałem...

----------


## andre59

> A możesz powiedzieć coś więcej? Zdejmując prowadnicę w tym moim McCullochu mam metalowe (!) koło napędzające łańcuch, a pod nim cierny hamulec stopujący piłę przy zadziałaniu blokady. Gdzie tu jest sprzęgło, o którym piszesz?
> 
> J.


To co opisujesz czyli ten metalowy bęben widoczny po zdjęciu prowadnicy jest częścią sprzęgła odśrodkowego. Mechanizm odśrodkowy jest zamontowany wewnątrz bębna więc go po prostu nie widać z zewnątrz.
Mc Culloch i Partner to praktycznie identyczne wyroby produkowane w tej samej fabryce we Włoszech pod skrzydłami Husqvarny.

Ciekawostka: Pilarka Partner ES2200 ma niemal trzykrotnie większą pojemność zbiorniczka oleju do łańcucha niż pilarka Makita UC4030A.




> zla wiadomosc Partner, mcculloch ma tryby z tworzywa- plastkiu ( duża zębatka która przenosi naped z wirnika na sprzęgło ) 
> 
> Czyli jednym slowem BADZIEW. Koszt nowego ok 90-100zl





> hmmm sprawdzilem na necie faktycznie Partner Elektryczne maja (SPRZĘGŁO ODŚRODKOWE) Z METALOWYM BĘBNEM SPRZĘGŁA


no to jak, badziew czy nie?  :Wink2:

----------


## QbaB

A ja mam AL-KO od ok 10 lat i bez problemów cały czas. Raz się zatkała pompka od oleju bo ojciec wlał przepracowany z silnika !. Wystarczyło rozkręcić przeczyścić i poinstruowac ojca  :smile: 
Kupiona była w makro z przeceny bez gwarancji. Pocięła co najmniej kilka kamazów palet pniaków, korzeni, i innego badziewia drewnianego. 
Chodzi do tej pory. Moc 1600W, długość miecza 35 cm (ale ciąłem tez pnaiki o średnicy ponad 50cm). 
P.S.
Warto zainwestowac w pilniczek do ostrzenia lańcucha.
Pzdr

----------


## VIP Jacek

parę dni temu kupiłem Makitę UC4030A z silnikiem 2KW za 650 zł i dostałem litr oleju i pilnik do łańcucha.
W sobotę pociąłem ze 4 m3 drewna. 
Jestem b. zadowolony, sama przyjemność. Wchodzi w drewno jak w masło.
Miałem wcześniej B&D, ale ta jest dużo lepsza.
Ten model to seria pił profesjonalnych.
Dom mam w lesie, także piłę musiałem kupić dobrą.

----------


## pawel18

zastosowanie (SPRZĘGŁA ODŚRODKOWEGO) Z METALOWYM BĘBNEM SPRZĘGŁA wcale nie swiadczy o tym ze produkt jest dobry.
Nalezy pamietac zawsze o najslabszym "ogniwie w lancuchu". To sprzeglo to dobry chwyt marketingowy szumnie rozglaszany, nie napisza przeciez ze ma w srodku plastikowe kolo zebate  :smile: 
Dosc drogie zreszta ktore sie zapewne zepsuje w pierwszej kolejnosci

Druga rzecz sprzeglo zebate, dociskowe na sprezynie (jakos tak to sie zwie) pospolicie wystepujace w elektrycznych jest tez bardzo trudno zedrzec. Ten element praktycznie sie nie psuje.


Co do tanich pil wszystko zalezy co sie tnie. Kazda jedna pila mozna sciac grube drzewo o srednicy 50cm- nawet najgorsza pila chinska jaka kiedykolwiek wyprodukowano. Jednak sporo takich tym sprzetem sie nie zetnie. Jak ktos uzywa do malych galazek i drzewa do 10 cm to z pewnoscia na bardzo dlugo starczy. Ale odradzam porywac sie na wieksza liczbe grubych i bardzo twardych pni bo bedzie szybko po zabawie  :smile:  Plastik wlasnie na czyms takim siada.

----------


## igipol

Mój Tata ma makitę UC3500A - silnik jest wzdłuż piły. Piłę używa profesjonalnie tzn ciesielka, a oprócz tego prace przydomowe.
Część która nagminie się psuła to pompka od oleju ale to pewnie przez używanie niestandardowych olejów, a dwa ta pompka poprostu była ferelna. Druga sprawa która się zajechała to zębatka napędzająca łańcuch  -  dwie poszły. (koszt około 70 zł) Piła ma około 8 lat przez ten czas dołożone do niej było około 200 - 300 zł, bo jeszcze był miecz wymieniany.
Natomiast wcześniej była różna masa pił boscha, (niepamiętam już oznaczeń ale padały jak muchy) jakieś nonamy ale tu było to samo.
Polecam makitę może nie najtańsza ale napewno wytrzymała.

----------


## bialas130289

witam .co sadzicie o piłach łancuchowych firmy kraftwelle?? ma ktos taka maszyne?

----------

